# Black streaks on my "Mobi"



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry I am sure this has been discussed before, but I canot find it. I have spent the afternoon giving "Mobi" a good clean, but there are a few subborn black streaks, especially around the front of the luton, what do I need to use to get rid of them. I went to Halfords and the local motorist shop and neither could help me. But I am sure you lovely people on here will have the answers.

Thanks

Patty


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello Patty,

Cif cream (used to be called Jif), will remove your black streaks like magic.

John


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

i concur cif for me to.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I use 'Muc Off' with a jet wash once a year. In between I use AutoGlym car polish to tackle the ongoing streaks


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks all, off to Tesco's in the morning then.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Cif (or Jif) will work but is slightly abrasive so will remove some paint and dull the finish in the area where you use it, don't use it too often.

If you want a non-abrasive streak remover, try the Insect Remover sold by Lidl and Aldi used neat from the spray bottle. Spray it on the streaks and leave for a couple of minutes before sponging and rinsing off. Not only does it work better than anything I know but it's dirt cheap too.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Lidl,s bathroom mouse for me, works a treat and quickly but leaves the shine
Dave


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Use a cream cleaner that is suitable for UPVC window frames as it will be less abrasive than many other cream cleaners.

Then dont forget to protect with a good hard wax.


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

if the streaks are tar based, tardis from autosmart is great!!


----------



## style (Mar 6, 2011)

why not ask your motorhome dealer what would be best for the long therm as some creams like cif will damage the lacor on your spray style


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Autoglym motorhome cleaner works really well, if you're prepared to pay for the privilege...... I did mine at the weekend and all marks came off a treat, including the green stubborn bits in the trim etc. Tomorrow, some of my autoglym super resin polish will go on which will not only make it look nice and shiny but also help prevent them returning. Well worth the effort.

I don't have any connection with them, but have used their products for many years on various cars having been delighted with the results. The M/H cleaner is very economical to use as a little spray goes a very long way. Hope that helps.


----------



## Colsom (Mar 13, 2011)

*Black streaks*

Try "Black line remover" You should be able to get it from any car accessory shop. Come's in a spray bottle and does exactly what it says on the bottle. I have used below the vents and windows etc. It's good stuff


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

I am surprised Halfords didn't recommend Fenwicks Caravan Cleaner has they usually stock it

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_199291_langId_-1_categoryId_165576

You still need a bit of elbow grease but if used quite concentrated it should get them off (I use it neat but that would be up to your own judgement what to use, I think the bottle recommends something like 1 part to 10 parts water).

Good Luck


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

do not use CIF!!!

it will ruin the paintwork!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am a great experimenter. 8) 

I tried Thetford toilet bowl cleaner..........

.............and it worked a treat. 8O :? 

My experiments with dedicated black streak remover were a failure.

Do not waste your money on it.

ps cif cream is abrasive. I bought some on recommendation from MHF. Luckily, I rubbed it between my fingers before trying it.

It nearly took the skin off. 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

duxdeluxe said:


> Autoglym motorhome cleaner works really well, if you're prepared to pay for the privilege...... I did mine at the weekend and all marks came off a treat, including the green stubborn bits in the trim etc. Tomorrow, some of my autoglym super resin polish will go on which will not only make it look nice and shiny but also help prevent them returning. Well worth the effort.
> 
> I don't have any connection with them, but have used their products for many years on various cars having been delighted with the results. The M/H cleaner is very economical to use as a little spray goes a very long way. Hope that helps.


Yep-that's the one I use too. Cuts through the black streaks with ease. All my cleaning stuff is now Autoglym. I to do not have any connection with them.

Steve


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

nothing better than a tub of "silky".
wipe on rub off and lasts for ages.

the only problem i find,
is the vans so shiny, im doing myself retina damage looking at it.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

There are scores of products on the market that will work like magic but are little more than watered down industrial strength chemicals. I can sell you some for about a penny a pint but I wouldn't. Remember that anything that cuts through your black marks with ease will probably also damage your paintwork with ease.

Simply use 'neutral' detergent (most washing up liquids - but check) and clean your van more often, especially the roof where a lot of the muck comes from. If you must use other products do check with your supplier what its PH Value is. If they cannot or will not tell you then look out. A neutral PH is 7, if below about 5 it is too acidic, above about 9 it is to alkaline (Fairy Liquid is around 5.6 I believe).


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Cif, Jiff or other cream Kitchen cleansers are abrasive and will eventually wreck the paint or Gelcoat.
If your van is Autoglazed or like mine Poiliglow'd do not use Civit bang
because it virtually removes everything down to the base. Propbably remove the Luton if you left it long enough  

I know from experience having last week had to re-prep my van for another 5 coats of Poliglow. Took three days, but well worth the effort.

Don't use normal T Cut either that definately gets into Gel Coat and ruins it. ( so I am advised by the boat people).

Steve


----------

